# Anyone tried this new diet pill



## Reble (Jan 7, 2011)

It also was shown on Oprah...

http://www.quickslimstore.com/index.php


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you with that question, even though I am a heavy weight myself and could stand to lose about 30 pounds, I hate diet pills. I just lost 22 pounds in the last 6 months by watching my portions and eating more vegies.


----------



## wcr (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't know anything about those pills but it seems like everyone around the hospital where I work is on the HCG diet and losing amazing amounts of weight. I just got my drops yesterday and getting ready to find the new me.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 8, 2011)

Kathi, I've been leery about the HCG diet........It may work initially, but you can't maintain the weight loss forever with that kind of diet. Also, what do you do when you are feeding youngsters too?


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 8, 2011)

wcr said:


> Don't know anything about those pills but it seems like everyone around the hospital where I work is on the HCG diet and losing amazing amounts of weight. I just got my drops yesterday and getting ready to find the new me.


Wow...according to this, you are put on a strict 500 calorie a day plan...actually if you can tolerate that alone will make you lose...and no, it isn't really safe at that...even without the HCG. HCG??


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 8, 2011)

I noticed that to 80 bucks to be on a 500 calorie a day diet and they think you will think you lose weight from there 80 dollar product not the 500 calorie a day diet.

I wish there was a magic pill believe me I wish it about half way thru every Turbo class workout lol but guess portion control and excersice is really the only way


----------



## Ashley (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats weird. I have had to give myself an HCG shot along with some other stuff trying to get preggo. It only makes me and every other person that I know of gain weight.


----------



## wcr (Jan 9, 2011)

I was skeptical when I first heard about it and did research before I considered it. I read Dr. Simeon's book and a lot of other research. First off, the drops are herbal and not metobolic drops which works differently. There are different types of fat and the drops mobilize the stored fat instead of using the fat that protects the organs and breaking down muscle. The first 2 days on the diet they want you to binge and eat a lot of fatty type foods during the period it takes to start mobilizing the fat. After that you go on the 500 calories. It takes burning off 2000 calories to lose one pound and the breaking down of stored fat gives you the energy and calories to use. You can only go on this diet for a total of 40 days max and then have to go maintenance. They don't want you to exercise much during the diet as it can throw the body into starvation mode thus no weight loss.

Everyone says the first 2 days are the hardest and after that they feel really good and it is easy to stick with. What I see in those on the diet is that hips and thighs really do lose the weight without sagging skin and and the face looking gaunt. They swear by it and look and feel great.

It may not be for everyone but for me it is worth the try and even 20 pounds off will make me feel a lot better.


----------



## Mona (Jan 9, 2011)

I too was skeptical when I researched it. I am not saying it wouldn't work, but to me, it seems it would work for people of they would drop themselves down to a 500 cal diet. The fat that is eaten on the first couple of days is just to get the fat into "reserves" so the body doesn't go into starvation mode, and will encourage the loss, so even without the drops (and saving all that $$$) I bet it would work the same. Also, the stretched skin is stretched by years of obesity and the elastisity is lost with age and length it has been stretched, so again, I don;t think the drops would prevent that from happening. I did notice on the site, they offered no guarantee (that I could see anyway). I don;t know, I think it's just another one of those money grabs targeting and preying on those people that have been battling weight problems and are looking for quick fixes, and again, just not a good long term sollution. JMPO


----------



## REO (Jan 9, 2011)

What kind of food, in what amounts do they have you eat that's only 500 cals?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 9, 2011)

IMO it is a money grab. Do not fork out any money for those HCG drops. It is only having 500 calories a day (which is ridiculous) that is making people loose weight, not the HCG.

I have lost 55 pounds since June. How? I started reading labels. ANYTHING with a fat percentage of any kind in the double digits does not come into my house. Smaller portions. Lots of water. More activity. And I guarantee you that will work far better than any "quick fix" drops or shots or pills.


----------



## Mona (Jan 9, 2011)

tagalong said:


> I have lost 55 pounds since June.


CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss!


----------



## Sonya (Jan 10, 2011)

I know nothing about the pill, but I'm with the others who said if you do a 500/day calorie diet you are going to lose weight no matter what. I would like to lose 25lbs and I wish there was an easy way, like a pill, but I don't believe it's out there. Best way is to simply watch what you eat/portion control/and excersize...now if I could just do it and stick to it!


----------



## Dee (Jan 10, 2011)

*IMO if there was a diet pill out there that worked the invertor would be richer then Bill Gates x1000, we would all know about it and there would be no such things as bootys and guts.*


----------



## Reble (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, order Slim Quick, just for a month to get me going again. http://www.quickslimstore.com/index.php

So will see if it works..

I eat everything I want with just taken smaller portions, and water before and after eating. Have lost 20 lbs. but want to loose another 20 lbs. and I am at a stand still.

So hoping this will help..

As far a desserts try a bit of someone else's.. Do not worry about what, just how much...

thanks all, just wondered if anyone else have tried these pills.

Only one a day..


----------



## sfmini (Jan 11, 2011)

500 calories is starvation and your body will eventually slow metabolism and hang on to fat for self preservation.

Since this hcg stuff isn't coming from an official lab, what are the guarantees that the drops actually contain hcg?

Just another fad diet, when you go back to your regular diet you metabolism is now slowed down and will pack weight back on in a hurry to protect you from future starvation.

Start eating on a small plate, dessert sized. Read labels, eat six times a day, 3 meals, 3 snacks, restrict refined white carbs, eat more unprocessed foods, an orange instead of orange juice. The fiber will help fill you up. Eat lean protein, that will also fill you up. Don't skip meals, eliminate all soda and alcohol along with the sweets.

There is no magic bullet. Lifestyle changes must happen, and for some of us, weight loss surgery along with those lifestyle changes are needed. Surgery is NOT the easy way out, it requires a lot of work and change for it to succeed, but along with diet changes, exercise, it is a valid and good tool for those of us who are too far down the obesity road.


----------



## Reble (Jan 11, 2011)

sfmini said:


> 500 calories is starvation and your body will eventually slow metabolism and hang on to fat for self preservation.
> 
> Since this hcg stuff isn't coming from an official lab, what are the guarantees that the drops actually contain hcg?
> 
> ...


I know of a couple of friends got the surgery, and do not eat much maybe if lucky 500 calories if that, and have lost, but now having trouble stop loosing weight. and are not doing well. but as I say, eat what I want but less is best. Your right smaller portions is better.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 11, 2011)

They need to increase their calories to stop the weight loss and 500 is too low, around 800 - 1000 during weight loss is what they suggest for most surgery patients, then around 1200 - 1500 to maintain. I lost 80 pounds since March, have more to go and my body is on an extended break (stall). I am increasing calories and more importantly, protein since I haven't been eating enough of that. I don't have a band or the bypass, but something called the Sleeve Gastrectomy where about 85% of my stomach was removed, but left the entire digestive system intact. I don't have food intolerances at all, just have a very small capacity. My stomach is about the size of a small bananna. Only regret is not doing it sooner.


----------



## Reble (Jan 11, 2011)

Just be careful, being the one friend is down too much, and having trouble gaining now, not sure what procedure she had.

But good luck


----------

